# Woody's Class of 2007 (A MUST SEE)



## Just BB (Jan 13, 2008)

The Future of Hunting and Fishing is here! A tribute to our young guys and gals that make it all worth while. 

(*Note, I tried to get all the pics I could by going back through this year's Braggin Board. I probably missed a few and apologize if I left someone out.)

BB

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ADrSqWeob4A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ADrSqWeob4A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice Video Mr.Mike


----------



## Just BB (Jan 13, 2008)

Yea, And the first person to comment, was also the first person I realize I missed. Sorry for not having your Turkey Pic....I'll get your Monster Squirrel in 08'.


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good job. Great video


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks for taking the time...*

Goodlooking bunch of fine young Americans.

The young women were well represented also.....


Congrats to all...


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 13, 2008)

very nice. thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 13, 2008)

Dang I'm jealous some of them kids got bigger and better Deer then me Man that is such a great bunch of kids and some wonderful memorys for sure...


CONGRATS TO ALL


----------



## leo (Jan 13, 2008)

*WOW*

Awesome presentation 

Thanks for sharing your fine talent to pay tribute to our future


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 13, 2008)

The future looks bright for Georgia in that video


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 13, 2008)

good job.....


----------



## Hoss (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome video JustBB.  Thanks for taking the time to create it to share the success of all the young folks on here.  

Hoss


----------



## jp328 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is great. Our future is looking good.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 13, 2008)

Lots and Lots of Smiles.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great video, our future is indeed looking bright. Congrats to all.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats great!


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank Ya, very nice..Love to see them young smiling faces..


----------



## twitch (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for putting that together.great bunch of memories there!!


----------



## Buckerama (Jan 13, 2008)

great video


----------



## JDHunter (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice, you are right that is our future, not only in hunting and fishing.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 14, 2008)

Another awesome job BB! I love the video. Thanks for all the time you put into it and I know all the kids appreciate it also!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 14, 2008)

Great video! Congratulations to all the successful hunters!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 14, 2008)

Great video and my daughter loved it.  She said "they must have missed mine cause I got it on New year's eve...but daddy we knew I killed it anyway"

Kids...gotta luv it.


She really liked seeing that there are many others out there that were hunting too, made her feel part of something bigger.

Thanks for taking the time to put it together


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thanks You*

Thank you for doing this for these 
great bunch of Hunters .
That was awesome .....

Congrats to a succesful season !!!
I pray that next year is even better for every one
in The Class of 2007


----------



## Milkman (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations for what has got to be the greatest post to ever be placed here 

Thank you for the effort and willingness to promote the future of the outdoor sports!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 14, 2008)

That was awesome!  Thanks for taking the time to put together that fine example of our future.  For those of you who do not take your kids hunting, you are missing out on the best memories of your life.  

Take your kids hunting and you won't be hunting your kids!


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Jan 14, 2008)

you did a good job man.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 14, 2008)

Arrow Flinger said:


> For those of you who do not take your kids hunting, you are missing out on the best memories of your life.  QUOTE]
> 
> Truer words have not been spoken!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job! This needs to be sent to some of the hunting shows. I'll be folks like Keith Warren would love to see this slide show. He's one who always promotes youth hunting and fishing!!


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice group of photos


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2008)

Great slideshow, thanks for sharing. Love seeing our future hunters


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great video!!


----------



## Just BB (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks. I just wanted to do something for the kids. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is awesome, that is by far the best video i have seen yet.......

Great job on that, and thank you, for taking the time to put that tog......Its nice to see the young ones out there.......

And, i really enjoyed seeing the young ladies in this, we need more young ladies, and even some older ones in this sport..........

Again great job.....


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 14, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic!!!!!

I don't think I have ever smiled continuously for 5 minutes and 20 seconds before, but I was grinning from ear-to-ear through that entire video.

Thank you, sir, for taking the time to pay tribute to our young outdoorsmen and women.

And to those of you who took the time to take these young ones outdoors, THANK YOU.

The Snakeman


----------



## huntfish (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll have to check this when I get home.   Can't access video from work.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 15, 2008)

BB,
What an outstanding production you put together!   That IS the reason!  

Thank you.


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great show JustBB thanks for taking the time to make it.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you.  That'll make my nephew's  day....he's on Youtube.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank You Mike!!!! You did a great job. I sat and watched everyone of those Young Ones and you can not say anything more than their smile does in every picture. Great job and thanks for taking the time. Time spent with a child in the woods is better than any day spent alone. I have enjoyed a many conversations with mine and there will be many more conversations with them and hopefully some Grandkids too one day. I think this video Represented what kind of Folks we have here on this sight. Thanks again Mike!!! Job well done. Tim


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 17, 2008)

Who's two kids were in the picture at 1:54.  Two kids with a deer and a muzzleloader in the pic??


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's the thread Chad.http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=143380


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 17, 2008)

Enjoyed that ! Great Job!


----------



## Just BB (Jan 17, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Here's the thread Chad.http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=143380



Thanks Tim, I tried to look but couldn't seem to figure out my own method of madness!


----------



## Mrs NCDixie74 (Jan 17, 2008)

I showed this to our lucky charm "Conner" and she was so excited to be a part of the slideshow! I thank God everyday that our kids are raised hunting and in the woods. We are blessed to have a great father and husband TropyHunterNGa (Timothy) that gives his all the knowledge he has, to insure we all have a great hunting experience everytime! All our kids are sure to keep this tradition going for years to come.

Thank you for taking your time to make this slideshow, I stole it!! LOL


----------



## billy336 (Jan 18, 2008)

That is really cool, thanks for compiling all those pics.


----------



## leo (Jan 20, 2008)

*Thanks again Just BB*

for sharing this Awesome video with us


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 21, 2008)

nice slideshow


----------



## Just BB (Jan 23, 2008)

Again, Thank you all and I enjoyed doing it. What makes me get the warm fuzzies is all the views. I know some kids are out there seeing it and are already getting fired up to be in the o8 video. YEEEEEEEEES! The most important thing we as Dads and Moms, Stuarts of our sport if you will, can do, is to get our young interested and FIRED UP about the great outdoors. Then we can sit back in our recliners in the golden age of our lives and know that our pastimes are in good hands. To add one more thing, I've been of the mind for a long time to publish a book of the hunting adventures of young folks. I want to put this book together but the stories are to be told by the young kids, in their own hand. I suppose, I'm starting the project at this moment. Any young hunter that would like to submit his or her own personal story about a trophy, Please send it to me. I will start a thread soon, dedicated to this venture.


----------



## gumpster34 (Jan 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## leo (Feb 1, 2008)

*I enjoy this*

fine tribute to our young hunters more each time I view it


----------



## Just BB (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Leo


----------



## wickedjester (Feb 3, 2008)

Great Job!

Thank You for taking the time,
Chris and family!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2008)

*Class of 2007*

Great Job... that was great


----------



## yarddog21 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great video!! Thats what it is all about getting the youth involved


----------



## bobcat (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats to all and great job for taking the time and patience to make the video .Also congrats to family and friends who got all them youngsters in the woods n water .


----------



## '02 TRUCK WINNER (Apr 14, 2008)

Very, Very nise video you got there BB.

Thanks again for some goodddd  fried fish @ CE WMA.

Can't wait till next year.


----------



## leo (Jun 16, 2008)

Bumping my favorite video, thanks again to Just BB for his fine work putting this together, thanks also to all the parents that took the time .... and a big CONGRATS to our FUTURE ...in the outdoors


----------



## nickel back (Jun 19, 2008)

man I like that alot.....thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 19, 2008)

BB great video, thanks fer taking the time to make it


----------

